# Sad News



## digdug (Oct 28, 2011)

I just heard that John 'Digger' Odell has passed away. He did a lot for bottle collecting and wrote several great reference books. I met him at a bottle show a few years ago. A great guy. Here is a little info:
 http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2011/10/sad-news-john-digger-odell/


----------



## ktbi (Oct 28, 2011)

That is very sad to hear.  He added a lot to our hobby and will be missed.  I never had the opportunity to meet him - my loss.  Thank you for passing the news....Ron


----------



## carobran (Oct 28, 2011)

i never met him,but i do know you cant search anything about bottles and his name not come up...............he was like...................._THE KING...._


----------



## sandchip (Oct 28, 2011)

That just sucks.  He seemed way too young for that kinda mess.  His family will be in my prayers.


----------



## ncbred (Oct 28, 2011)

Cancer doesn't discriminate whether you are 2 or 102.  Ordered a few sets of bottle brushes from John when I first got into the hobby.  RIP Digger Odell.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2011)

Omg! He looked good at the last Baltimore show,he was crackin jokes and all.  
    Thats sad I really liked John. I will miss chatting with him through email. I am glad I got a few of his books. I lost my copy of  "Privy Digging and little known secrets" I bought a new copy at his table and he gave me his new publication free. The guy was a cool dude. RIP John   []


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, unfortunately I never got to meet him at a show, or otherwise.  That big C is a tough way to go, and I think there will be more and more of it in our world.  Sad - because he covered a lot of subjects very well.  RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2011)

Sigh,...He was pretty knowledgable, and really into old bottles...another legend passes into time.


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2011)

[&o]


----------



## bottle109 (Oct 28, 2011)

He was a good,Bottleman!!!!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 28, 2011)

[][&o]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 28, 2011)

That's terrible news.  I always remember his "What is it?" articles.  I wondered how many bottle questions he had answered.  Probably a million!  Another loss for the bottle community.  Rest in Peace.  http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2011/10/sad-news-john-digger-odell/


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 28, 2011)

[] R.I.P. John You will be missed........


----------



## crossflask (Oct 29, 2011)

Very sad news!! Very intelligent around the bottle world and in general. Super nice guy. My father used to dig with him here in the Cincinnati area when I was younger and i got to be around him a lot. He will be missed! R.I.P Digger Odell.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 29, 2011)

OH NO!!
 He has always been a great resource in the bottle world.  He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 29, 2011)

Sad.  R.I.P. Digger.  Too young to go for sure.  Cancer sucks.

 PD


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rip Odell, thank you for all your contributions...


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 29, 2011)

RIP Odell. He was a very selfless man. Always willing to answer massive amounts of emails/questions in a friendly manner and sharing his knowledge with his website and books...


----------



## Stardust (Nov 1, 2011)

Who in the bottle world did not know his name? Reading his obit. there is no mention of the bottle world. What a kind man John was, sounds like he did a lot more kind acts than we even knew.. My prayers goes out to his family and friends at this difficult time. May they find the comfort of all those who loved him help them get through this most difficult time. star ~ * 

 "What we have once enjoyed, we can never lose.  All that we love deeply becomes part of us."  _Helen Keller_


----------



## doublecollar (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's an act of John's selflessness that most of you probably don't know.  About three years back John privately sold his labeled pontiled medicine collection (about 25 bottles) to finance his run for a spot on the local School Board.  He did this out of a sense of obligation to serve his community, and certainly not for the little pay he would receive.  And that collection included some fine medicines like one of the Greer examples of Mackenzie's Fever & Ague Mixture, Sargent's American Canchalagogue, American Rhumatic [sic] Balsam, etc.

 I will greatly miss him.

 -Eddie Wilson


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice tribute and write up about John "Digger" Odell in this month's AB&GC magazine.

 PD


----------

